# Steam: Ehemaliger Valve-Mitarbeiter teilt heftige Kritik gegen die Plattform aus



## Icetii (9. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Ehemaliger Valve-Mitarbeiter teilt heftige Kritik gegen die Plattform aus* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Steam: Ehemaliger Valve-Mitarbeiter teilt heftige Kritik gegen die Plattform aus*


----------



## 1xok (9. April 2019)

Aber die marktübliche 30% sind nur bei Steam ein Problem. Bei Google, Apple, Sony und Microsoft sind sie dagegen völlig okay. Was nimmt eigentlich Amazon?

Steam wird von Epic angegriffen, weil es der einzige Konkurrent in Reichweite ist. So einfach ist das. Und wenn Epic das Geld ausgeht, ist die Party auch ganz schnell wieder vorbei. Und eigene Hardware oder größere Entwicklung können sie mit ihrem Discount sowieso nicht finanzieren.

Epic und sein Umfeld wird immer mehr zur Trollfabrik. Da wird viel Porzellan zerschlagen. Und am Ende müssen/wollen doch wieder alle zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. April 2019)

Die 30%, welche Apple nimmt, sind für die Hersteller schon ein Problem. Vor allem, wenn die 30% auch von In-App-Abos verlangt werden, solange es sich um Apple-Fremde Produkte handelt (Spotify, Netflix & Co.).

Ich habe zwar nie verstanden, warum man zu bequem ist, sich den Account direkt auf der Website zu erstellen, aber scheinbar ist das für viele User ein sehr großes Problem gewesen.

Microsoft scheint nur noch 5-15% zu nehmen (für Apps).
Games scheinen weiterhin 30% Gebühr zu sein.


----------



## 1xok (9. April 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die 30%, welche Apple nimmt, sind für die Hersteller schon ein Problem. Vor allem, wenn die 30% auch von In-App-Abos verlangt werden, solange es sich um Apple-Fremde Produkte handelt (Spotify, Netflix & Co.).



Witzigerweise auch für Valve:
https://www.heise.de/mac-and-i/meld...-Link-wegen-Geschaeftskonflikten-4058542.html


----------



## Zarzunabas (9. April 2019)

"Steam hingegen soll bald nur noch Indie-Spiele, kleinere Titel und Pornografie anbieten können."

Wenn ich mir die aktuellen "Triple-A-Titel" anschaue, bin ich damit eigentlich sogar zufrieden...... Ok bis auf die Pornographie.....Hmm


----------



## Orzhov (9. April 2019)

Top Bewerbungsschreiben. Hoffentlich nimmt Epic ihn.


----------



## BladeWND (9. April 2019)

Was für ein Loser... er verdiente Jahrelang gut mit und nun tritt er nach?
Steam hat ALLES richtig gemacht (Zumindest aus Sicht der Firma)


----------



## burzum793 (9. April 2019)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Was für ein Loser... er verdiente Jahrelang gut mit und nun tritt er nach?
> Steam hat ALLES richtig gemacht (Zumindest aus Sicht der Firma)



Über sein Verhalten urteile ich nicht, aber er hat durchaus nicht unrecht: Die 30% sind heftig und Steams Early Access nervt inzwischen. Es ist eine echt Müllhalde geworden für lieblos aus Assetpacks zusammengeflanschte Mülltitel, unter denen man zwar auch Perlen findet, aber Steam selbst sollte dringend mal einen höheren Qualitätsmaßstab einfordern. Ich mag zwar Steam aber seine Aussagen sind auch nicht falsch. Den Epic Store boykottiere ich trotzdem weiter. Die "AAA" Titel, so fern mich überhaupt noch etwas davon anspricht, bekomme ich auch wo anders.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. April 2019)

Inwiefern hat Valve mit seiner "30%-Steuer" das PC-Gaming "gekillt"? 

Wegen den Preisen? Ist ja nicht so, dass Spiele erst seit Steam teuer sind. Gaming war vorher auch schon ein teures Hobby und heutzutage wird man mit Rabatten und Angeboten förmlich zugebombt.

Dass es auf Steam jede Menge Müll gibt, ist auch korrekt. Aber dieser Müll geht in der Regel eher unter.


----------



## Gemar (9. April 2019)

Naja, der Einzelhandel, die App-Stores, alle nehmen sie 30%.
Die Frage ist nur, inwieweit ist der Anteil berechtigt?
Der Einzelhandel hat zumindest wirklich höhere Kosten, alleine schon durch mehr Personal und Miete.

Richard Geldreich, "oh mann was für ein passender Name", kann also gleich noch die App-Stores mit anklagen. Klar sollten sie alle die Abgaben senken, aber 12% empfinde ich für einen guten und sicheren Store als zu wenig.

Es kommt eben noch auf die Leistungen für die Entwickler und für die Käufer drauf an und da bietet EPIC derzeit eben nicht viel und die AppStores schon gar nicht.


----------



## BladeWND (9. April 2019)

burzum793 schrieb:


> Über sein Verhalten urteile ich nicht, aber er hat durchaus nicht unrecht: Die 30% sind heftig und Steams Early Access nervt inzwischen. Es ist eine echt Müllhalde geworden für lieblos aus Assetpacks zusammengeflanschte Mülltitel, unter denen man zwar auch Perlen findet, aber Steam selbst sollte dringend mal einen höheren Qualitätsmaßstab einfordern. Ich mag zwar Steam aber seine Aussagen sind auch nicht falsch. Den Epic Store boykottiere ich trotzdem weiter. Die "AAA" Titel, so fern mich überhaupt noch etwas davon anspricht, bekomme ich auch wo anders.



Und jede Andere Firma würde es auch so machen, aber solch ein Depp sollte nie wieder eine Chance bekommen in solch einer Firma, denn wenn er bei der nächsten geht wird er dies hier wieder tun... Wie gesagt wenn er das nicht gut findet hätte er können direkt kündigen, hat er aber nicht... jahrelang Geld bekommen von den 30% daher ist er nicht besser.
Was viele aber auch vergessen, die Programmieren nicht aus Spaß, die machen das wegen dem Geld!


----------



## OldMCJimBob (9. April 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Zahl, was Epic angeblich für einen ihrer Exklusivdeals springen haben lassen soll? Ich kann mir nicht so richtig vorstellen, das tatsächlich cash geflossen ist, sondern würde viel mehr davon ausgehen, dass die exklusiv über den Launcher verkaufenden Publisher bis zu einer vorher festgelegten Summe keine / deutlich reduzierte Abgaben der Sales an Epic abführen müssen. 

Ein Spiel was sich im ersten Jahr eine Millionen Mal verkauft und davon nur 5% an Epic abgibt wäre für Epic abzüglich ihrer Betriebskosten ein Nullsummenspiel, generiert aber Kunden. Dem Publisher kann man schlecht vorwerfen, dass er zu diesen Konditionen erst später zu Steam gehen möchte, wenn er da 25% mehr zahlt. Insofern kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen, wo Steam nun schädlich fürs Gaming gewesen sein soll (im Gegenteil), aber ich kann auch den Hass auf Epic nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Ich will auch nicht einen zusätzlichen Launcher, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass wir in Zukunft noch einiges an Konkurrenzkampf in Form von besseren Konditionen für Publisher sehen werden. Und das könnte am Ende auch uns Endkunden zu Gute kommen (abgesehen von der Wurst an verschiedenen Launchern).

Wäre es rechtlich eigentlich möglich, eine App zu Verkaufen, die verschiedene Launcher unter einem Dach vereint? Ein Launch-Verwalter


----------



## Enisra (9. April 2019)

weiß der Typ eigentlich was der Einzelhandel nimmt?
Gegenfrage, was liefert denn Epic für seine -12%

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn der ins andere Lager gewechselt ist und jetzt stimmung machen soll


----------



## rldml (9. April 2019)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wenn er das nicht gut findet hätte er können direkt kündigen, hat er aber nicht... jahrelang Geld bekommen von den 30% daher ist er nicht besser.



Das ist eine sehr idealistische Einstellung. Die kann man sich leisten, solange man nicht für sich selbst und möglicherweise weitere Menschen Verantwortung trägt und Rechnungen bezahlen muss. 

Davon ab, kennst du diesen Typen so gut, als dass du dir so ein Urteil erlauben kannst?



> Was viele aber auch vergessen, die Programmieren nicht aus Spaß, die machen das wegen dem Geld!



Nein! Doch! Oh!!!


----------



## TheSinner (9. April 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Wäre es rechtlich eigentlich möglich, eine App zu Verkaufen, die verschiedene Launcher unter einem Dach vereint? Ein Launch-Verwalter




Naja es gibt zumindest Playnite welches zwar die jeweiligen Launcher startet wenn benötigt aber immerhin ermöglicht die gesamte Spielebibliothek an einem einzigen Ort zu überschauen/managen - und wenn man mag auch gleich noch Software und/oder Dokumente/Ordner.


----------



## Hurshi (9. April 2019)

Epic sinkt immer tiefer , jetzt bezahlen die noch Typen das die irgendwas schlechtes über Steam schreiben .
Ist doch kein Zufall das der sich jetzt so äußert , der wird 100% von Epic bezahlt dafür .


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. April 2019)

"Steam was killing PC gaming".... Interessant. Dafür dass es Steam seit nunmehr fast 16 Jahren gibt scheint es mir doch sehr lebendig.


----------



## BladeWND (9. April 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr idealistische Einstellung. Die kann man sich leisten, solange man nicht für sich selbst und möglicherweise weitere Menschen Verantwortung trägt und Rechnungen bezahlen muss.
> 
> Davon ab, kennst du diesen Typen so gut, als dass du dir so ein Urteil erlauben kannst?
> 
> ...



Ich bin da sogar etwas bei dir, aber wenn ich von jemanden Geld bekommen habe sollte ich nachher nicht über diesen herziehen.... Ich persönlich stelle solche Typen grundsätzlich nicht ein!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. April 2019)

Selten so einen kompletten Blödsinn gelesen. 30% Marge für den kompletten Betriebsweg von Hersteller zu Endkunde ist vergleichsweise wenig. Er kann ja mal gerne ausrechnen, wie viel vorher Presswerk, Druckerei, Zulieferer, Händler usw. abgezwackt haben. Wer mehr will, konnte außerdem seine Spiele jederzeit über den eigenen Shop verkaufen, was einige auch gemacht haben. Und zuletzt sind Spiele durch Steam keineswegs teurer geworden. Ganz im Gegenteil.



OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Wäre es rechtlich eigentlich möglich, eine App zu Verkaufen, die verschiedene Launcher unter einem Dach vereint? Ein Launch-Verwalter


Klar ist das möglich. Für Linux gibts das schon: https://lutris.net/
Für Windows weiß ich jetzt nicht...


----------



## SGDrDeath (10. April 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Zahl, was Epic angeblich für einen ihrer Exklusivdeals springen haben lassen soll? Ich kann mir nicht so richtig vorstellen, das tatsächlich cash geflossen ist, sondern würde viel mehr davon ausgehen, dass die exklusiv über den Launcher verkaufenden Publisher bis zu einer vorher festgelegten Summe keine / deutlich reduzierte Abgaben der Sales an Epic abführen müssen.


Nicht zwangsweise aber Epic garantiert einen Mindestumsatz, bei Phoenix Point müssen es wohl mindestens 2 Millionen sein wenn diese Story stimmt:

http://www.pcgames.de/Phoenix-Point-Spiel-57317/News/Exklusiv-Epic-Games-Store-Refund-1277478/


----------



## fud1974 (10. April 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Steam was killing PC gaming".... Interessant. Dafür dass es Steam seit nunmehr fast 16 Jahren gibt scheint es mir doch sehr lebendig.



Ich würde sagen dass Steam sogar ein wichtiger Faktor war warum PC Gaming - nach einigen Jahren der Sorge dass Konsolen alles übernehmen und für die PCs bestenfalls lausige Ports übrigbleiben - sich wieder berappeln konnte.

Dass Valve dass nicht aus Menschenfreundlichkeit tat, ist klar, und so manche Handlungen von Valve/Steam sind auch zweifelhaft. Trotzdem halte ich die Formulierung für übertrieben. 

Vorher gab es den Einzelhandel, und dieser Markt war fast nur zugänglich über Publisher. Das war auch eine Abhängigkeit und kostete jeden Geld der sich auf diesem Markt bewegte.

Mit Steam wurde dann eine Infrastruktur aufgebaut die es vielen überhaupt erst ermöglichte Ihre Spiele überhaupt einem größeren Publikum zugänglich zu machen... dafür nahm und nimmt Valve/Steam dann auch fürstlich für Geld.

Und jetzt kommen halt andere die einen Stück vom Kuchen wollen und viele gebeutelte Entwickler suchen halt einen Weg ihre Kosten zu reduzieren bzw. andere gute Deals abzuschließen.. that's life...



Hurshi schrieb:


> Epic sinkt immer tiefer , jetzt bezahlen die noch Typen das die irgendwas schlechtes über Steam schreiben .
> Ist doch kein Zufall das der sich jetzt so äußert , der wird 100% von Epic bezahlt dafür .



Soweit würde ich gar nicht gehen wollen. Es reicht schon, dass er bei Valve gearbeitet hat und er war dort nicht glücklich.. jedenfalls kam er wohl mit vielen Sachen und Leuten dort nicht klar.

Und unglücklich ausgeschiedene Mitarbeiter hauen  nun mal gerne sowas nachträglich raus.

Es gab damals schon diverse Berichte als er seine Erlebnisse (aus seiner Sicht) schilderte:

https://www.pcgamer.com/ex-valve-employee-describes-ruthless-industry-politics/


----------



## DeathMD (10. April 2019)

Aha... das Steam, das vermutlich dafür verantwortlich ist, dass sich viele Spieler von Raubkopien verabschiedet haben und eine Spielebibliothek von 250+ Titeln angehäuft haben, ist also für den Untergang der Videospielbranche verantwortlich.

Lieber Herr Geldsack, was auch immer sie nehmen, nehmen sie weniger davon!


----------



## suggysug (10. April 2019)

Hmm eigentlich wenn ich in anderen Branchen darüber nachdenke, nimmt der Handel 60-150% vom Ladenpreis für den Endverbrauch.

So ist es normal das ein Produkt zb 70 € kostet davon aber die Produktion nur 30-35 Euro sieht.. (Ok es ist ein wenig anders, da ich es so verstehe das es in der Spiele Industrie von 70 € einfach 10 -30% abziehen, wärend es normalerweise so ist das man zum Einkaufspreis was drauflegt. Das kann variieren aber nach meiner Erfahrung und je nach Produkt und Händler sind es 60-150%.)

Da kommen die von der Spiele-Industrie mit nur 10-30% wirklich gut davon....


----------



## HansHa (10. April 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Aha... das Steam, das vermutlich dafür verantwortlich ist, dass sich viele Spieler von Raubkopien verabschiedet haben und eine Spielebibliothek von 250+ Titeln angehäuft haben, ist also für den Untergang der Videospielbranche verantwortlich.
> 
> Lieber Herr Geldsack, was auch immer sie nehmen, nehmen sie weniger davon!



Was genau lässt Dich vermuten, dass es weniger Raubkopierer gibt? Und sollte das tatsächlich so sein, liegt das meiner Meinung nach nicht an Steam, sondern daran, dass es mittlerweile eine gefühlte Million an Free2Play Spielen gibt, unter anderen halt auch Kracher wie Fortnite, die die Leute monatelang bei der Stange halten.

Für eine Steambibliothek von 250+ muss man übrigens wenig bis gar nichts ausgeben, so oft wie Spiele verschenkt oder in Humble Bundles im Duetzend verrammscht werden und eben die genannten F2P Spiele.


----------



## Bonkic (10. April 2019)

hm, also ich hab zumindest auch zweifel daran, dass der klassische pc-gaming-markt, also ohne f2p, browsergames etc., in den jahren seit es steam gibt - oder besser gesagt: seitdem steam der industrie-drm-standard ist - tatsächlich (umsatzmäßig) gewachsen ist.


----------



## AlBundyFan (10. April 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Wäre es rechtlich eigentlich möglich, eine App zu Verkaufen, die verschiedene Launcher unter einem Dach vereint? Ein Launch-Verwalter




das gibt es doch schon längst - und zwar mehrere.

z.b. https://github.com/JosefNemec/Playnite

du mußt nur accountname + passwort eingeben und er lädt sich automatishc die gesamte bibliothek aus dem jeweiligen launcher


----------



## Gast1664917803 (10. April 2019)

"Steam was killing PC gaming" ...ah ja. 
Ich habe mich - nach dem Steam auftauchte - vier Jahre lang dagegen gewehrt, daß es auf die Platte kommt.
Selbst heute bin ich immer noch nicht mit einigen Dingen und wie sie gehandhabt werden wirklich zufrieden - aber Ehre wem Ehre gebührt!
Ohne Steam wäre der PC Spielemarkt inzwischen wahrscheinlich im Schatten der Konsolen komplett weggebrochen.
Unter anderem hat Steam damals in recht überschaubarer Zeit die Raubkopierszene zusammenschmelzen lassen.
Die 30% sind heftig, ja.
Aber wenn Steam deswegen der Bully auf dem Schulhof sein soll, der einen Teil deines Pausengeldes einbehält, dann ist für mich der EPIC Games Store gefühlt der Drogenhändler auf dem Pausenhof


----------



## OldMCJimBob (10. April 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, also ich hab zumindest auch zweifel daran, dass der klassische pc-gaming-markt, also ohne f2p, browsergames etc., in den jahren seit es steam gibt - oder besser gesagt: seitdem steam der industrie-drm-standard ist - tatsächlich (umsatzmäßig) gewachsen ist.



Weil? Und was würde das überhaupt aussagen, wenn man heutige Finanzierungsmodelle wie F2P etc. dabei heraus rechnet? Laut dieser Quelle https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...-umsatz-in-der-weltweiten-videogames-branche/ sind die Umsätze bei PC Spielenweltweit von 16 Milliarden $ 2011 auf 25 Milliarden $ 2015 gestiegen, Tendenz klar nach oben. Wie viel davon nun aus DLCs, Retailverkäufen o.ä. entspringen kann dadurch natürlich nicht beantwortet werden, aber ists nicht letzten Endes auch egal? Der Vorteil von Steam liegt ja für den Publisher u.a. gerade darin, zusätzlich zum Spiel über optionale Inhalte Mehreinnahmen Umsätze generieren zu können, was ohne Steam schwieriger umzusetzen wäre.


----------



## masterofcars (10. April 2019)

Malne ganz doofe Frage. Was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn Steam sagt es lohnt sich nicht mehr und die Tore dicht macht.
Wie ist dann der weitere Zugriff auf die ganzen Spiele, für die man Nutzungsrecht hat, gesichert? Ich schätze mal, bei mir stecken mittlerweile so 3000 - 4000€ in Steam


----------



## DeathMD (10. April 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Was genau lässt Dich vermuten, dass es weniger Raubkopierer gibt? Und sollte das tatsächlich so sein, liegt das meiner Meinung nach nicht an Steam, sondern daran, dass es mittlerweile eine gefühlte Million an Free2Play Spielen gibt, unter anderen halt auch Kracher wie Fortnite, die die Leute monatelang bei der Stange halten.
> 
> Für eine Steambibliothek von 250+ muss man übrigens wenig bis gar nichts ausgeben, so oft wie Spiele verschenkt oder in Humble Bundles im Duetzend verrammscht werden und eben die genannten F2P Spiele.



Beobachtung meines direkten Umfeldes und von vielen Spielern, mit denen ich online zusammen zocke. Spielen am PC war nie bequemer und ja auch die Sales versüßen einem das, weshalb man immer öfter dazu neigt eben gleich bei Steam zu kaufen bevor man sich durch diverse Boersen wühlt. Also ja seit Steam gibt es bestimmt weniger Raubkopien, wird die Branche aber sicher nicht zugeben wollen.


----------



## suggysug (10. April 2019)

masterofcars schrieb:


> Malne ganz doofe Frage. Was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn Steam sagt es lohnt sich nicht mehr und die Tore dicht macht.
> Wie ist dann der weitere Zugriff auf die ganzen Spiele, für die man Nutzungsrecht hat, gesichert? Ich schätze mal, bei mir stecken mittlerweile so 3000 - 4000€ in Steam



Ich glaube nicht das die einfach dicht machen können (vermutlich würde Valve Steam verkaufen samt Klientel), pleite könnten sie aber gehen (oder bewusst machen), in dem Fall wenn keiner sie abkauft ist all deine investierte Kohle weg.


----------



## DeathMD (10. April 2019)

masterofcars schrieb:


> Malne ganz doofe Frage. Was würde eigentlich passieren, wenn Steam sagt es lohnt sich nicht mehr und die Tore dicht macht.
> Wie ist dann der weitere Zugriff auf die ganzen Spiele, für die man Nutzungsrecht hat, gesichert? Ich schätze mal, bei mir stecken mittlerweile so 3000 - 4000€ in Steam



Dafür haben sie wohl eine Art Notfallplan. Ich nehme an, dass sie einfach die steam_api.dll durch eine "gecrackte" Version ersetzten, so würden dann zumindest alle Single Player Spiele weiter funktionieren und sie könnten sie vermutlich auch  für den Multiplayer so patchen, damit auch der funktioniert. Spielesicherungen kannst du ja über Steam anlegen und da wird es dann eben eine Übergangsfrist geben, bis die Server abgestellt werden.


----------



## suggysug (10. April 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Dafür haben sie wohl eine Art Notfallplan. Ich nehme an, dass sie einfach die steam_api.dll durch eine "gecrackte" Version ersetzten, so würden dann zumindest alle Single Player Spiele weiter funktionieren und sie könnten sie vermutlich auch  für den Multiplayer so patchen, damit auch der funktioniert. Spielesicherungen kannst du ja über Steam anlegen und da wird es dann eben eine Übergangsfrist geben, bis die Server abgestellt werden.



@ Multiplayer ist das nicht so einfach, den würde Steam abgeschaltet werden würden auch die Anzeigeserver für die Lobby offline gehen, ohne die finden sich gar keine Server. Das wiederum bedeutet das man nur noch Direkt den Gamrserver per IP/Port aufsuchen muss und nicht mal Random alle Server die gerade laufen anzeigen lassen kann. Hab das schon alles bei diversen Spielen schon erlebt aber damals war es Gamespy der diese Server abgeschaltet hat
Das würde extrem gegen die Attraktivität des Spiels schlagen.

Auch Messenger und anderer Onlineservices wären natürlich off.


----------



## TobiWan82 (10. April 2019)

Ich glaube man sollte im Fokus behalten, wer da was sagt. Richard Geldreich ist ein bekannter unzufriedener Exmitarbeiter von Steam, der schon lange mit verbalen Steinen nach seinen ehemaligen Arbeitgeber wirft. Zumal wenn man die Diskussionen unter seinen Tweats betrachtet, läuft es derzeit fast immer so ab:

Richard: "Steam ist doof, Epic macht irgendwas gegen Steam und damit sind sie toll."
User: "Aber Epic tut böse Sache XY."
Richard: "Steam tut böse Sache XY. "
User: "Steam tut Sache, aber so wie EPIC das macht ist es böse Sache XY."
Richard: "Steam tut böse Sache XY, glaub mir ich hab da gearbeitet und das war voll blöd da."

Sorry, aber den konnte man vor 5 Jahren nicht ernst nehmen und auch heute hat sich das nicht geändert. Wer Dinger raus haut wie "Entwickler können sich keine Krankenversicherung leisten, da Steam 30% verlangt", eine Marge die Branchenüblich und - im  Gegensatz zum Einzelhandel - sogar vergleichsweise niedrig ist, führt keine sinnvolle Diskussion, sondern haut emotional geladene Phrasen raus.

Mal ein aktuelles Zitat von ihm:
"At the time, Steam’s 30% revshare looked good compared to the 50%  revshare from retail. Now - it’s ridiculus and oppressive to game  developers."
Also als Steam neu war und sie nur 30%, statt der üblichen 50% des Einzelhandels verlangt haben, war es gut. Jetzt ist es lächerlich und repressiv für Entwickler.
Aus solchen Satzkreationen kann jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden, aber aus meiner Warte sollte er dringend seine Medikamente neu einstellen lassen.


----------



## HansHa (10. April 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Beobachtung meines direkten Umfeldes und von vielen Spielern, mit denen ich online zusammen zocke. Spielen am PC war nie bequemer und ja auch die Sales versüßen einem das, weshalb man immer öfter dazu neigt eben gleich bei Steam zu kaufen bevor man sich durch diverse Boersen wühlt. Also ja seit Steam gibt es bestimmt weniger Raubkopien, wird die Branche aber sicher nicht zugeben wollen.



Deine Beobachtungen in allen Ehren, ist ja in meinem Umfeld das gleiche, aber es dürfte eher dem Alter geschuldet sein als Steam. Zu Schulzeiten war es absoluter Usus, mit steigendem Alter und mehr zur Verfügung stehendem Geld hat dann keiner im Bekanntenkreis mehr irgendwas runtergeladen. Und wie gesagt, wenn die meisten in irgendwelchen F2P Spielen festhängen und nichts anderes haben/laden wollen, dann ist das auch nicht der Verdienst von Steam.


----------



## DeathMD (10. April 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Deine Beobachtungen in allen Ehren, ist ja in meinem Umfeld das gleiche, aber es dürfte eher dem Alter geschuldet sein als Steam. Zu Schulzeiten war es absoluter Usus, mit steigendem Alter und mehr zur Verfügung stehendem Geld hat dann keiner im Bekanntenkreis mehr irgendwas runtergeladen. Und wie gesagt, wenn die meisten in irgendwelchen F2P Spielen festhängen und nichts anderes haben/laden wollen, dann ist das auch nicht der Verdienst von Steam.



Hätte es damals schon Steam gegeben, dann hätte ich die Spiele auch dort im Sale gekauft, bevor ich mich auf irgendwelchen Torrentseiten herumgetrieben hätte. Natürlich mag es auch etwas mit dem Alter zu tun haben, hätte Steam das Spielen und vor allem das ganze Drumherum nicht so einfach gemacht, würden heute auch noch mehr zu Raubkopien greifen, auch Erwachsene.


----------



## DeathMD (10. April 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> @ Multiplayer ist das nicht so einfach, den würde Steam abgeschaltet werden würden auch die Anzeigeserver für die Lobby offline gehen, ohne die finden sich gar keine Server. Das wiederum bedeutet das man nur noch Direkt den Gamrserver per IP/Port aufsuchen muss und nicht mal Random alle Server die gerade laufen anzeigen lassen kann. Hab das schon alles bei diversen Spielen schon erlebt aber damals war es Gamespy der diese Server abgeschaltet hat
> Das würde extrem gegen die Attraktivität des Spiels schlagen.
> 
> Auch Messenger und anderer Onlineservices wären natürlich off.



Das würde natürlich nicht bei jedem Multiplayerspiel helfen, aber wäre zumindest für manche eine Lösung. Alles was einen LAN Modus hat, der aber über Steamworks läuft, könnte so zumindest weiterlaufen. Ein Teil würde nachher wohl nicht mehr funktionieren, wobei das vermutlich verschmerzbar ist, weil Multiplayertitel eine immer kürzer werdende Halbwertszeit haben.

Natürlich fallen auch die ganzen Onlineservices weg, aber es geht ja in erster Linie darum, ob man mit dem Spiel nachher noch was anfangen kann.


----------



## HansHa (10. April 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Hätte es damals schon Steam gegeben, dann hätte ich die Spiele auch dort im Sale gekauft, bevor ich mich auf irgendwelchen Torrentseiten herumgetrieben hätte. Natürlich mag es auch etwas mit dem Alter zu tun haben, hätte Steam das Spielen und vor allem das ganze Drumherum nicht so einfach gemacht, würden heute auch noch mehr zu Raubkopien greifen, auch Erwachsene.




Nie im Leben, das hat doch richtig Spaß gemacht, auch das ganze Hin- und Hergetausche auf Lanpartys, das Brennen, Sammeln / Archivieren und mit CloneCd, Daemon Tools und Co. rumspielen.

Und was hat Steam denn bitte so leicht gemacht? Früher ne CD / DVD ins Laufwerk geworfen oder schon spielefertig gesaugt war nun auch nicht gerade Atomphysik. 

Ich habe nichts gegen Steam, aber ich könnte auch sehr gut darauf verzichten.


----------



## azraelb (10. April 2019)

Noch weiter an der Realität vorbei geht ja wohl nicht...
Ein Hauptgrund für den Erfolg von Steam war ja gerade dass die Konditionen im Retail Einzelhandel um einiges schlechter waren als diese lächerliche 30%...


----------



## MichaelG (10. April 2019)

Ähm zu HL 2-Zeiten (sprich zum Steam-Start) waren digitale Spieleversionen (reine Downloads) noch absolute Nischenprodukte und auch einige Jahre darauf noch weiterhin. Die Retail hatte lange Zeit danach immer noch den Hauptanteil bei den Verkäufen. Selbst wo Steam schon "etabliert" gewesen ist. Der stark gestiegene Anteil von digitalen Spielen und der mittlerweile verschwindend geringe Retailanteil ist erst seit wenigen Jahren ein wirkliches Thema. Das war anfangs nicht wegen Digitalkauf vs. Retail der Grund warum Steam so erfolgreich wurde. Das kam erst nach und nach.

Steam hatte aus dem Grund von Anfang an so einen großen Erfolg, weil es Steam als erstes Portal/Firma überhaupt geschafft hat, PC-Spiele fest an Accounts zu binden und das PC-Spiel damit dem Gebrauchtmarkt und einer Weiterveräußerung nach dem Durchspielen effektiv zu entziehen.  Sobald man von seiner Retail mit Handbuch und DVD den Code bei Steam aktiviert hat war das Spiel ab dem Moment unverkäuflich geworden. Weil nicht erneut aktivierbar. Die Auslöschung des Second Hand Gamingmarkts war den Spielefirmen ihr Hauptziel seit Jahren. Der Second Hand Markt war denen ein riesengroßer Dorn im Auge. Die Beseitigung des Second Hand Marktes haben sie dann bezüglich PC-Spielen mit einem Schlag erreicht. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Etwas was sie seit Jahren bezweckt haben.

Verbunden mit Kopierschutzmechanismen war das der Hauptgrund warum die Firmen innerhalb kürzester Zeit auf den Steamzug aufgesprungen sind. Da war nicht der Kampf zwischen Retail und Digital der Grund. Das kam erst deutlich später.


----------



## pcg-veteran (10. April 2019)

Ich habe das Gefühl, daß Herr Richard Geldreich eine sehr subjektive Erinnerung an die Anfangsjahre von Steam hat.

Vor Steam kosteten die meisten PC-Spiele in der Schachtel neu ca. 120 Mark im Kaufhaus/Gameshop. Davon gingen geschätzt vielleicht höchstens 10-20 Mark an den Entwickler/Publisher, der Rest blieb bei Großhandel/Einzelhandel bzw. ging für Produktion der Box, Vertrieb, Werbung, Steuer etc. drauf.
Als Kopierschutz-Token diente damals meist die CD in der Box. Da die Spiele teuer waren und nicht an einen Account gebunden, wurden viele Spiele nach einem schnellen Durchspielen gebraucht weiterverkauft bzw. verliehen oder getauscht. (2nd-Hand Markt) Spiele waren teurer und es wurden weniger Spiele gekauft, Entwickler bekamen wenig Geld.

Durch Steam vervielfachte sich der Anteil der Entwickler/Publisher am Erlös während die Vertriebskosten zum Großteil wegfielen. Durch Bindung der Spiele-Lizenz an einen Account wurde die Weitergabe von Spielen bzw. der 2nd-Hand-Markt fast komplett unterbunden. Insgesamt wurden deutlich mehr Spiele verkauft, die Entwickler der Spiele bekamen mehr Geld und die Spielepreise sanken von 120 Mark/60 Euro auf 30-40 Euro. Das war eine deutliche Win-Win-Situation für die Spieler, die Entwickler und für Steam, die alle von mehr Umsatz, höheren Einnahmen bei geringeren Preisen profitierten. Die 30% für Steam waren damals eine gute Sache. (Inwiefern der Einzelhandel unter dem Wegfall des Regalverkaufs von PC-Spielen groß gelitten hat, kann ich nicht sagen, aber die interessieren hier auch niemanden.)
Daß neue Spiele heute zum Teil wieder 60-120 Euro kosten, liegt auch an den gestiegenen Entwicklungskosten, die heute 10-1000 mal höher liegen als damals. (Ich habe noch einige Spiele vom Anfang der 90er Jahre, die von 2-4 Mann-Teams in wenigen Monaten entwickelt und auf 1-2 Disketten ausgeliefert wurden, also nur 1-3 MB groß waren, während heutige Blockbuster von zum Teil mehreren 100 Spezialisten über Jahre entwickelt werden und 30-100 GB Daten und zum Teil über hundert Stunden an Umfang haben.)

Natürlich kann man sich heute fragen, ob die 30% von Steam noch angemessen sind oder ob man sich zB Industrieweit bei verbindlichen Shop-Qualitäten auf einen niedrigeren Wert wie 20% oder 25%  einigt, mit dem alle gut leben können. Dann wäre es für den Entwickler egal, ob man ein Spiel bei epic oder bei Steam kauft und man könnte wieder auf die Exklusiv-Deals verzichten. Vorausgesetzt, epic kann bei der Shop-Qualität zu Steam aufschließen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (10. April 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Nie im Leben, das hat doch richtig Spaß gemacht, auch das ganze Hin- und Hergetausche auf Lanpartys, das Brennen, Sammeln / Archivieren und mit CloneCd, Daemon Tools und Co. rumspielen.
> 
> Und was hat Steam denn bitte so leicht gemacht? Früher ne CD / DVD ins Laufwerk geworfen oder schon spielefertig gesaugt war nun auch nicht gerade Atomphysik.



Also, wenn ich in mein imaginäres Raupkopierpoesiealbum schaue,  haben da gefühlt die Hälfte reingeschrieben, "das ganze Gewurschtel für eine Raubkopie würde ich mir gern sparen, nich supidoll." 
Fakt ist, daß die Spiele damals mit gut 120 DM zu Buche schlugen, was damals ein Haufen Kohle für so ein paar 10-14 Jährige war (meine Clique Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er).
Das konnte man "reduzieren" in dem man immer wieder mal Spiele getauscht hat.
Leider kam das aber seltener vor als es uns lieb war, da letztenendes oft die guten/großen Spieletitel wie Maniac Mansion, Tie-Fighter, Crusader No Remorse etc. ... , von uns allen gekauft wurden.
Dadurch blieb der Pool tauschbarer Spiele klein und wir waren jetzt keine armen Kinder.
Was lag da näher als sich da manche Titel einfach auf den sieben Weltmeeren zu erbeuten?
Kann mich nicht erinnern, daß da ein Einziger stramm nein gesagt hat.
Mit dem Alter und mehr Geld in der Tasche wuchs sich das dann recht zügig aus, aber ein paar "Hardcore" Freibeuter blieben dabei.
Von denen haben aber fast alle inzwischen die Segel gestrichen.
Warum?
Weil der Schiffsrumpf vor Spielen aus den günstigsten Steamsales, Humble Bundles, etc. nur so überquillt und das sind zum Großteil nicht mal Indies.
Das Zeug war zeitweise so spottbillig, daß da teilweise auf Jahre eingedeckt wird  und das oft unter einem 10er für AAA Titel.
Wer jetzt noch raubkopiert ist eigentlich schon ein Fall fürs Museum - Denkmalschutz undso.


----------



## HansHa (10. April 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Von denen haben aber fast alle inzwischen die Segel gestrichen.
> Warum?
> Weil der Schiffsrumpf vor Spielen aus den günstigsten Steamsales, Humble Bundles, etc. nur so überquillt und das sind zum Großteil nicht mal Indies.
> Das Zeug war zeitweise so spottbillig, daß da teilweise auf Jahre eingedeckt wird  und das oft unter einem 10er für AAA Titel.
> Wer jetzt noch raubkopiert ist eigentlich schon ein Fall fürs Museum - Denkmalschutz undso.



Auch das ist für mich eher eine Altersfrage. Früher mussten wir jedes neue AAA Spiel sofort am Releasetag haben, heute ist es eher egal. Man kann problemlos bei jedem Spiel warten, bis es auf stark im Preis gefallen ist und brandneue AAAs kosten selbst bei Keyshops ein paar Euro. Ich glaube, dass auch heute noch ordentlich gesaugt wird, man das nur nicht so wahrnimmt, weil man selber und der Bekanntenkreis dem eben entwachsen ist.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (10. April 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass auch heute noch ordentlich gesaugt wird, man das nur nicht so wahrnimmt, weil man selber und der Bekanntenkreis dem eben entwachsen ist.



Hmm, als Vergleich kann ich da natülich nur mein Umfeld nehmen - also bei den Kindern/Jugendlichen die ich in meinem Umfeld besser kenne, nutzt soweit ich weiß niemand Raubkopien
Jedenfalls als man sich darüber mal aus Interesse ausgetauscht hat...kam mir dabei vor wie ein Opa der von seinen alten Abenteuern auf irgendwelchen Schlachtfeldern berichtet.


----------



## HansHa (10. April 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Hmm, als Vergleich kann ich da natülich nur mein Umfeld nehmen - also bei den Kindern/Jugendlichen die ich in meinem Umfeld besser kenne, nutzt soweit ich weiß niemand Raubkopien
> Jedenfalls als man sich darüber mal aus Interesse ausgetauscht hat...kam mir dabei vor wie ein Opa der von seinen alten Abenteuern auf irgendwelchen Schlachtfeldern berichtet.



Kenne ich, der Sohn meiner Freundin ist 12 und immer wenn ich mit dem übers Zocken Schnackeln will, komme ich mir vor wie der Opi, der vom 2. Weltkrieg erzählen und dabei krampfhaft hipp wirken will. Aber da muss er durch  Er und seine Kumpels haben (momentan) übrigens auch keine Raubkopien, die zocken alle Fortnite. Sowas gabs ja zu meiner Zeit nicht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. April 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Dafür haben sie wohl eine Art Notfallplan. Ich nehme an, dass sie einfach die steam_api.dll durch eine "gecrackte" Version ersetzten, so würden dann zumindest alle Single Player Spiele weiter funktionieren und sie könnten sie vermutlich auch  für den Multiplayer so patchen, damit auch der funktioniert. Spielesicherungen kannst du ja über Steam anlegen und da wird es dann eben eine Übergangsfrist geben, bis die Server abgestellt werden.



Da würde ich mich mal nicht drauf verlassen. Selbst wenn sie es wollten (warum sollten sie das?), werden sie es in einem Insolvenzverfahren vermutlich nicht dürfen. Ich schätze mit ein bisschen Glück werden einige Entwickler, die dann noch aktiv sind, Steam aus ihren Spielen patchen. Der Rest ist dann (legal) nicht mehr nutzbar.


----------



## bitschleuder (10. April 2019)

Nieder mit Steam


----------



## DeathMD (11. April 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich mal nicht drauf verlassen. Selbst wenn sie es wollten (warum sollten sie das?), werden sie es in einem Insolvenzverfahren vermutlich nicht dürfen. Ich schätze mit ein bisschen Glück werden einige Entwickler, die dann noch aktiv sind, Steam aus ihren Spielen patchen. Der Rest ist dann (legal) nicht mehr nutzbar.



Weil Steam nicht Epic ist. 

Kommt darauf an, was in ihren Verträgen mit den Publishern steht. Wenn sie sich dort das Recht für einen solchen Fall eingeräumt haben, dass Steam den Kopierschutz entfernen kann, dann sehe ich da kein wirkliches Problem. Um es zu verdeutlichen, ich spreche hier nur vom Steam DRM und nicht von irgendeinem DRM eines Drittherstellers, der bleibt natürlich vorhanden. Es geht nur um den DRM von Steam selbst, der im Grunde ja sowieso keine Hürde darstellt, wenn man sich die vielen Steamemus ansieht. Mittlerweile wären wohl auch andere Lösungen möglich. Da Steam mit anderen Launchern verknüpft werden kann, könnte es auch sein, dass Spiele dann einfach dort in die Bibliothek aufgenommen werden, bspw. die Ubisoft Spiele dann in Uplay. Auf jeden Fall sehe ich da bei Steam weitaus mehr Möglichkeiten als bei dem totalen Fail GfWL.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Oktober 2021)

-löschen-


----------

